

Least massive galaxy yet found sheds light on dark matter mystery - ISL
http://www.latimes.com/news/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-smallest-least-massive-galaxy-dark-matter-segue-20130610,0,7006415.story

======
ISL
What differentiates a galaxy from a globular cluster? A little quick googling
didn't find a satisfactory answer.

~~~
breadbox
For one, globular clusters orbit galaxies. They are found in galactic halos.

If a globular cluster got flung away from its parent galaxy, I suppose that it
might raise the question of whether it could be classified as a galaxy in its
own right.

EDIT: On further reflection on the posted article, though, I'd have to say
not. I think the absence of a dark matter halo and a central black hole would
disqualify it from being considered a galaxy. These things are, presumably,
important clues as to the formation process for galaxies.

